# RRV subclass 155 - Can I apply it after 4 years my PR has expired ?



## alphaque (Mar 23, 2011)

I and my dependents' Australia PR visa (Subclass 175 - skilled migrant) will expire in Aug 2014, due to some commitments, I can't migrate to Australia until 2018. I would like to know whether can I apply RRV for me and my dependents in 2018 ? The last time I have entered Australia is Feb 2013. If I manage to get a RRV, when i enter to Australia again in 2018, will I enjoy all the benefits like a PR holder ?

When it comes to 2018, do I need to apply the RRV first and once i get RRV approved then only I will apply the RRV for my dependents or i can apply the RRV for me and my dependents at the same time ?

I tried to understand the RRV eligibility at immi.gov.au/migrants/residents/155/eligibility.htm but I can't find the answers there 

Thanks in advance for your helps here !


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

How long were you in Australia on your 175? Generally speaking, they won't grant a 5-year RRV unless you've spent at least two years in Australia. In some cases you can get a 3-month or 1-year RRV if you don't meet the residency requirement but you generally need to prove substantial ties to Australia in the form of family, a job offer, owning properties, business ventures, etc., for it to be granted, and that wouldn't do much for you anyway since you can't migrate until 2018.

You may need to consult a migration agent as there is a good chance you will not qualify for an RRV and may lose your PR status if you do not migrate before your 175 visa expires.


----------



## alphaque (Mar 23, 2011)

I was in Australia less than 10 months on 175. I am fine if i can renew it and only get 3 months or 1 year but now the question is whether I can get a RRV in 2018 after 4 years my 175 Visa has expired ?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

No - you won't be able to get an RRV if it's been expired for that long since you won't have met the residency requirements to qualify.


----------



## alphaque (Mar 23, 2011)

I read from the australia immigration web site under the RRV eligibility requirement page, it mentions the following in order to get a 1 year RRV, it sounds like someone can still apply RRV as long as he can shows the personal ties with australia and does not absent more than 5 years since the last visit to australia on a PR visa. I am not sure whether i interpret the statement correctly or not.



> "If you hold a permanent visa or your last departure from Australia was as a permanent resident or Australian citizen:
> 
> - you must provide evidence that proves you have substantial business, cultural, employment or personal ties of benefit to Australia
> - if you have been absent for more than five continuous years since your last departure from Australia as an Australian permanent resident or Australian citizen, you must provide evidence that there was a compelling reason for your absence."


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

I highly doubt you would qualify for a 1-year RRV in 2018 because you wouldn't be able to show substantial ties at that point having been gone for so long. But I suppose it could theoretically be possible. But who knows what the visa situation will be like then. They tightened the rules on RRVs relatively recently, they may do so again in the near future.


----------



## alphaque (Mar 23, 2011)

hi
thanks for the advice


----------

